# 99397



## Colliemom (Apr 28, 2014)

We billed for an annual physicial exam using 99397.  Medicare is denying our claim, is there a G-code we should be using instead?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 28, 2014)

No, Medicare categorically does not pay this code, because they do not cover routine preventive examinations.  They will cover the IPPE and AWV, but you have to meet certain criteria.


----------



## missduck (Apr 28, 2014)

Look up G0402
G0438 and G0439
and see if you filled the requirements to bill for those


----------

